# Wasser wird trotz Filter nicht wieder klar



## Corny80 (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo!

Ich habe vor einer Woche meinen Kammerfilter komplett gereinigt, da das Wasser nicht mehr klar war. In der Hoffnung, dass die Trübung (vor allem im tiefen Bereich) auf den verschmutzten Filter zurückzuführen sei. Es hat sich aber immernoch nicht viel geändert, das Wasser ist nach wie vor viel zu trüb. Ich kann meine Fische nur im flachen Bereich gut erkennen. Letztes Jahr war der Teich immer klar. Ich konnte bis zum Grund sehen. 
Woran kann das denn noch liegen, außer am Filter? Algen sind nicht mehr besonders viele vorhanden. Die Karpfen können nicht großartig wühlen, da ich als Substrat fast nur Kies drin habe. Das kann das Wasser doch nicht derartig trüben. Vielleicht an der Pumpe? Die habe ich dieses Jahr noch nicht gereinigt. Aber da sie im Winter im Haus war, war sie ja im März noch total sauber.
Sollte ich mal Zeolith in den Filter tun? Diese ganzen Baumarkt-Produkte sind immer so teuer.
Oder sollte ich einfach noch abwarten, liegt es daran, dass sich durch die Komplettreinigung des Filters vor einer Woche noch nicht genug Filterbakterien angesammelt haben? Aber nach über einer Woche keine Verbesserung, ist doch seltsam...

Viele Grüße,
Corny


----------



## Joerg (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird trotz Filter nicht wieder klar*

Corny,
was hattest du denn erwartet?
Filter reinigen und in 3 Tagen ist das Wasser klar.

Es dauert noch etwas, bis die Wasserpflanzen so viele Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser holen,
bis den Algen der Nachschub ausgeht.

Läuft denn eine UVC?


----------



## Corny80 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird trotz Filter nicht wieder klar*

hallo jörg,
ja, die uvc läuft auch. 
habe auch noch einige neue pflanzen geholt (auch unterwasser, wie z.b. __ wasserpest, __ hornblatt, __ krebsschere).

meinst du also, ich sollte einfach noch geduld haben? wie lange dauert es denn maximal noch ungefähr?

vg, corny


----------



## Joerg (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird trotz Filter nicht wieder klar*

Geduld.
Lässt sich ganz schwer abschätzen.
Die UVC ist ausreichend und die Röhre neu?


----------



## Corny80 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird trotz Filter nicht wieder klar*

die uvc ist ausreichend, die röhre ist noch die vom letzten jahr.


----------



## Moonlight (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird trotz Filter nicht wieder klar*

Also mein Pool (8000l mit 18Koi) war grün, grüner, am Grünsten ... und ist innerhalb von ca. 2-3Wochen klar wie Leitungswasser geworden.

Also immer schön Geduld haben 

Mandy


----------



## DaniPSN (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird trotz Filter nicht wieder klar*

und wie hast du das geschafft? :shock


----------



## Moonlight (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird trotz Filter nicht wieder klar*

Die Fische nur alle 2-3Tage etwas gefüttert und nach dem Helix einen Pflanzkorb mit etwas Filterwatte eingefügt. Die holt das kleinste Zeug raus ... und die mußte ich alle 2-3Tage ausspülen.
Mehr habe ich nicht gemacht.

Mittlerweile hat sich auf der blauen Poolfolie ein grüner Algenteppich gebildet, den man auch nur noch abkratzen kann ... aber da wäre ich ja schön blöd wenn ich den entfernen würde  , der hat schon seinen Sinn.

Mandy


----------



## Corny80 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird trotz Filter nicht wieder klar*

was ist denn helix?


----------



## Nori (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird trotz Filter nicht wieder klar*

__ Hel-X - Biomedien aus Kunststoff zur Ansiedlung von Bakterien

Gruß Nori


----------



## S.Reiner (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird trotz Filter nicht wieder klar*

Hallo Corny 
So was in der Art nur kleiner 
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Olli.P (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird trotz Filter nicht wieder klar*

Hi,

guckst du mal ins Technik-Lexikon da ist __ Hel-X abgebildet................. 

Ein Link zum Hersteller gibbet da auch..........


----------



## Corny80 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird trotz Filter nicht wieder klar*

achso. so ungefähr sehen bei mir die filterbälle aus. da siedeln sich dann die bakterien an.


----------



## Corny80 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird trotz Filter nicht wieder klar*

so, das wasser ist nach über 2 wochen (nach der filterreinigung) immernoch nicht klarer geworden. filter läuft nach wie vor mit uvc tag und nacht. algen sind in gesunder anzahl vorhanden, also alles normal.
was auch richtig komisch ist, dass das wasser an einem tag klarer ist und einen tag später wieder trüber. gestern war es z.b. deutlich klarer als heute. woran liegt das denn? eigentlich müsste es ja, wenn eine besserung vorhanden wäre, jeden tag zumindest etwas klarer werden,oder? ich warte jetzt noch eine letzte woche, dann muss ich was machen. vielleicht zeolith in den filter tun...irgendwas muss ich ja unternehmen, sonst hab ich ja gar keinen spaß mehr am teich, wenn ich die fische gar nicht richtig sehe...


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird trotz Filter nicht wieder klar*

Servus Corny

Der Filter läuft 24/7 

Du fütterst deine Fische mehrmals am Tag 

Klarwassergarantie gibts nur wenn du deinen Fischüberschuß ein wenig abbaust 
Die Karpfen und den __ Sterlet würde ich abgeben :beten


----------



## Corny80 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird trotz Filter nicht wieder klar*

servus!
ich füttere meine fische nur 2 mal die woche. 
bin mir absolut sicher,dass es nicht am fischbestand liegt. ist echt rätselhaft.
sollte ich die pumpe mal reinigen?
heute ist das wasser noch ein stück trüber als gestern. momentan habe ich das gefühl, als ob ich gar keinen filter hätte, dann gibt es ja auch immer schwankungen von tag zu tag, was die trübung angeht.


----------



## mitch (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird trotz Filter nicht wieder klar*

Hallo Corny,

du hattest doch letztes Jahr den Thread "*Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf *" 
Hast du das mit der Ufermatte gemacht so wie es die anderen vorgeschlagen haben oder liegt sie nur über den Uferwall ?

Ich habe den Verdacht das du von von der Teichumgebung ([URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/6/]Bilder[/URL]) Nährstoffe in den Teich geschwemmt bekommst - da kannst du filtern auf teufel komm raus - da wird sich wenn es so ist ned viel ändern.


----------



## Joerg (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird trotz Filter nicht wieder klar*

Hallo Corny,
mach mal einen neue Röhre in die UVC und säubere sie.
Es kann sein der Glaskolben ist verdreckt, dann kommt kein Licht mehr durch.

Wieviele Unterwasserpflanzen hast du denn reingemacht?
Schwimpflanzen wie __ Wassersalat ist auch gut.


----------



## Corny80 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird trotz Filter nicht wieder klar*

ich habe vorhin gesehen, dass der filterschwamm im hinteren bereich schon wieder sehr verschmutzt war, deswegen habe ich ihn gereinigt. vielleicht wird es dadurch etwas klarer.
@mitch: also bei mir ist es jetzt so, dass die ufermatte über dem wasser hängt, also keinen kontakt hat. gerade in den letzten tagen war es ja sehr trocken, da kann eigentlich nichts reingeschwemmt werden.
@joerg: ok, ich werde mal vorsichtig in die ucv-röhre reingucken. mal sehen, ob sie verdreckt ist...
__ wassersalat habe ich auch, erstmal nur eins. die vermehren sich ja sehr schnell. die teilen sich. ich hole nächste woche aber noch etwas mehr von __ wasserpest und __ hornblatt.


----------



## Moonlight (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird trotz Filter nicht wieder klar*



Corny80 schrieb:


> ich werde mal vorsichtig in die ucv-röhre reingucken. mal sehen, ob sie verdreckt ist..



Aber erst wenn sie aus ist. Nicht in die Röhre schauen wenn sie an ist ... da kannste blind werden!

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird trotz Filter nicht wieder klar*

Die UVC muss ständig gegen die Schwebealgen ankämpfen.
Sind zu viele Nährstoffe drin, kann es sein sie schafft es nie.

Du hast 2 Optionen um das in den Griff zu bekommen.
Ein Vorfilter holt ständig Biomasse aus dem Kreislauf oder
oder du hast ausreichend andere Verbraucher, die dann entsorgt werden können.

Es kann sein im Kies haben sich viele Nährstoffe angesammelt.


----------



## Corny80 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird trotz Filter nicht wieder klar*

seit gestern, also mehr als 3 wochen nach der filterreingung, ist das wasser wieder klar.  mir fiel ein stein vom herzen. hab nämlich kein bock mehr diese ganzen viel zu teuren mittel zu kaufen.
hoffentlich bleibt es jetzt so.


----------



## mitch (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird trotz Filter nicht wieder klar*

Hallo Corny



> ... hab nämlich kein bock mehr diese ganzen viel zu teuren mittel zu kaufen.


so ist es richtig   


du siehst Geduld zahlt sich aus - ohne geht´s halt ned am Teich


----------

